# problem with kas and avg



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

*check this*


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually it says that Kas and AVG are immune the problem is with the others like BitDefender


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

yes :sayyes:
A flaw in several big name Anti-virus products has been found.

Vulnerable Systems:
* BitDefender Antivirus
* Trustix Antivirus
* Avast! Antivirus
* Cat Quick Heal Antivirus
* Abacre Antivirus
* VisNetic Antivirus (bypass only with manual scan)
* AntiVir Personnal Edition Antivirus
* Clamav for Windows Antivirus
* Antiy Ghostbusters Professional Edition

Immune Systems:
* Kaspersky Antivirus
* AVG Free


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

crap vikes, i see it, i left out "no"

and whats up with the vikes anyway? no moss....damn


----------

